# Nice poem for those who have lost a child (Mother's Day)



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love opinions on this poem I found. I am considering sending it in a card to a friend who recently lost her 11 month old baby. Please be honest....

I was thinking of you today,
And how painful it might be,
To have lived through the death of your child

When that was never the way

You saw their life to be.

On this day when children honor their mother&#8230;

Though they are not here to tell you,

Always their mother, you shall be.

For though your child has died before you,

So painful to imagine.

Your child lives on within you,

And to all who know you well.

The light of your child will always

Return to touch you;

And in a quiet voice, whisper words of love.

This is not a mother's day you ever planned.

That sorrow and loss, I respect.

Words do not say enough.

My thoughts are with you on a day

Of sadness and memories,

For you, their mother.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think the poem lovely and it's wonderful of you to think of her on Mother's Day, a day that's likely very difficult for her.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

I read this with tears in my eyes, both for that mama who lost her precious little one and for my own 3 angels in Heaven. I would be deeply touched by a friend who thought of me on mother's day and sent that beautiful poem.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I would love to have recieved that poem. Perfect. May I share with a Stillbirth group I belong to?


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

You are a wonderful friend.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

It's beautiful. Send it to your friend, it will really touch her heart.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Thank you for posting that. It is beautiful.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

beautiful and touching. i'd be happy to have a friend as thoughtful as you.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Debtsmomy--of course you can share it.

Thanks. I was hoping that it was appropiate. I have a little one born the same week as hers would be and can't imagine her pain....


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I think it is a lovely poem and your friend is lucky to have you.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

The only thing I would suggest is to perhaps put the name of her child in the poem rather than "your child" when you send it to her (or at least at one of the places you say that). I know I feel so touched when people have the courage to say my son's name. Its beautifully put, and you are a good friend for thinking of her, mother's day is hard.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
I would love opinions on this poem I found. I am considering sending it in a card to a friend who recently lost her 11 month old baby. Please be honest....

I was thinking of you today,
And how painful it might be,
To have lived through the death of your child

When that was never the way

You saw their life to be.

On this day when children honor their mother&#8230;

Though they are not here to tell you,

Always their mother, you shall be.

For though your child has died before you,

So painful to imagine.

Your child lives on within you,

And to all who know you well.

The light of your child will always

Return to touch you;

And in a quiet voice, whisper words of love.

This is not a mother's day you ever planned.

That sorrow and loss, I respect.

Words do not say enough.

My thoughts are with you on a day

Of sadness and memories,

For you, their mother.


I just think this is incredibly thoughtful of you.
If we all just had one person in our lives this thoughtful and caring we would be lucky....
You are a good friend.


----------

